# Galapagos Islands Photos (Load Warning) Updated With Tortoises



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all, its about time for the Galapagos photos to be posted. So without any further waiting. I have about 10 gigabytes of phtos so I will be updating this thread with new photos almost every day.
Photo Time:































































Wayyyy more coming. Just got to re-upload


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

More:


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Charles Darwin Reserve phtos up soon. Some more local animal and scenary shots:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i got excited and then i find thwe pictures are not working....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha Yah me too, been waiting for so long.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

They should be back up in 10-20 minute. Sorry all


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if you moved them to another folder on photobucket after you posted the pix here , thats your problem, did that myself the other day in the process of organizing my pix on photobucket and had to redo all my pix on certain threads....if you didn't then I don't know


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank-you They will be back soon. Please check back every little bit I will upload them as the re upload.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics back up more to come


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dude these are some awesome photos..

totally jealous!!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Great pics! I was just thinking about you the other day, and wondering, "I wonder when those pics are going to be posted."


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> dude these are some awesome photos..
> 
> totally jealous!!


Thanks alot


BullDog said:


> Wow! Great pics! I was just thinking about you the other day, and wondering, "I wonder when those pics are going to be posted."


Thanks More pics up now. More loading. Is it ok that they arent labeled?


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks awesome. keep it coming and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

FED said:


> Looks awesome. keep it coming and thanks for sharing!


Thanks More coming Please check page 1 for updates to.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

On a new island (Isabela) Darwin photos soon hopefully.



































































































Thants all for tonight, time to study. Way more tomorrow. Literally over 400. It might take a while so please keep checking back.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing photos! Must have been a great experience getting up close and personal with all those wild life eh?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

great pix indeed! Looks like you had an awesome time, thanks for sharing


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome pics, can't wait to see some more. One lucky kid


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Great photos any pictures of any of the turtles from the island?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

These were worth the wait nice shooting Tex.....
great photos thanks for sharing...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

what a neat place, i've seen so many documentaries on it... lucky you get to go there  

how was the experience?


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Amazing photos! Must have been a great experience getting up close and personal with all those wild life eh?


Ya, it was wonderful. There are many more pics to come.



Diztrbd1 said:


> great pix indeed! Looks like you had an awesome time, thanks for sharing


Thanks



taureandragon76 said:


> Awesome pics, can't wait to see some more. One lucky kid


Thank-you


fan4guppy said:


> Great photos any pictures of any of the turtles from the island?


Oh yes hundreds they will be up soon hopefully


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> These were worth the wait nice shooting Tex.....
> great photos thanks for sharing...


Thank-you


Nicklfire said:


> what a neat place, i've seen so many documentaries on it... lucky you get to go there
> 
> how was the experience?


The experience was amazing I will hopefully post a diary of the trip within the next few weeks


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

I just plugged the hard drive back in more to come.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Some turtle shots from a small local rehabilitation center. The actual Darwin reserve photos coming soon.







































































Tons more. Just gotta go get a new hockey stick.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Great  The turtles are so cute ^^


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Lots more but gotta study lol


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

love the tortoises


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks More tomorrow.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

more, more, more!!!! Hows the population of the tortoises btw? Oh and what camera did you use?


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, the phtos will come after tryouts tonight. The turtle population varies from island to island. Each island has a specic species of tortoise for the landscape. I used a canon g11


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Amazing pics!

Sounds like an awesome trip


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures so far. Looks like a really cool trip.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks a bunch everyone. New pics after school hopefully


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Earth Eater said:


> Some turtle shots from a small local rehabilitation center. The actual Darwin reserve photos coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent pictures of one of the signature species of these islands.

Did you happen to play Darwin and look and take pictures of the various finches of the island if so I would love to see those pictures too


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Sadly at the time. I mainly found mocking birds. And a few finches. I could not get many pictures of them though I have a few mocking bird shots. Sorry for not uipdating,


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics and a very worthy trip. Hope to make it some day.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i was waiting for the turtles..

those fella's & ladies are goregous, they are all probably older then all of us.. haha


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Earth Eater said:


> Sadly at the time. I mainly found mocking birds. And a few finches. I could not get many pictures of them though I have a few mocking bird shots. Sorry for not uipdating, my pride and joy Veiled Chameleon is dying of old age


That sucks Bohdin, I know he was your favorite pet.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Those are some amazing photos , and beautiful place to be at.I doubt i would ever want to leave.Thanks for sharing !


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Loving these!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

fantastic shots. been waiting to get to a computer to load these to look at them, I just dont think the effect would be the same on my blackberry. darned computer is broken... cant wait to get a chance to see more!


----------

